# some big tanks from the zoo



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

View attachment 45089

View attachment 45090

View attachment 45091


greetz


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Some Kool Fish in there


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Are those blackbelts with the red dvils in pic 1?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Nice pics.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

some nice big clown loaches, cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow id like to scuba dive with those guys!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

God damn I swear the giant gourami is becoming my favorite fish. If only I had a tank big enough for a three foot fish...


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Man, I never get tired of seeing fish pics from the zoo or aquarium. Nice job...keep it up william's.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice picks


----------

